# Espresso and cappuccino cups



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have been doing a little research into cups and where to get hold of them, I have a fascination with the illy espresso cups and am an avid collector of the "special edition cups" I just love the designs on them. However I wonder if many on here have experimented with the shape and build of espresso cups.

I recently spent half a day playing with espresso cups and noticed a discernible difference in the flavour of espresso from various cups, now I don't n know whether it is down to the heat retention of certain cups or the material that they are made from, but when I poured a double into two different types of cups by the same manufacturer, one bell shaped and the other traditional round shaped I noticed a difference in the flavour. The round cup ( as per illy cups )gave a much fuller flavour with more depth to it!!

So what I am wondering is, is there another variable in the search for the perfect espresso? Cups?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh yes indeed!

And I think a lot of enthusiasts often make the mistake of pulling their shots into shot glasses and drinking from them. To me it tastes far better from a well-designed cup.

After a lot of experimenting, and more cups than I'd care to admit buying, I've finally settled on NotNeutral (avaialable from CoffeeHit) - these do the job for me (-until the next one comes along!).


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

When I bought my L1, I ordered some of his cups as well. They are on the Londinium website and are just another make with his logo on, it they do make a big difference. I like to drink espresso from a proper cup and that's what started me off collecting the Illy series!

I like the thought of drinking a shot from Marilyn Monroe!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The cup profile and material makes a noticeable difference.

Ever noticed that wine and beer lovers have glasses of different shapes and sizes that accentuate the characteristics of the drink.

Perhaps coffee should have these types of choices as well


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think it would be interesting to see how different coffee interacts with different cups, but then would this not put just another variable in the way of what at times is frustrating anyway. I have now settled on my cups and love the flavour I get from them, my illy cups are just for show far to pretty to be sullied with coffee.


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

So which cups do you use for drinking from?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

CoffeeDoc said:


> So which cups do you use for drinking from?


For espresso I use the d,ancap traditional and love the flavour this gives, for cappuccino I use an illy standard 6oz and door my caffe latte I use a villeroy and bosch latte cup 12 oz.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I must admit, this thread prompted me to delve in the garage to find my box of cups. and I am embarrassed to say I pulled out 30 espresso and cappuccino cups, all Illy Art Collection'

eBay, here I come (again!)


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok, I've had a quick search and found this basic but informative article

http://www.roaste.com/CafeRoaste/CoffeeGuides/CoffeeCup


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't even own a 'proper' coffee cup. Now I'm tempted to buy a set from you Dave!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I must admit, this thread prompted me to delve in the garage to find my box of cups. and I am embarrassed to say I pulled out 30 espresso and cappuccino cups, all Illy Art Collection'
> 
> eBay, here I come (again!)


As If i need any more, but what have you got, might be an idea to list them here I would be interested if you have some I haven't got?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok Tony and CC

If I am going to eBay them, then your suggestion of sharing them with the forum members would be nice, as at least then I will know where they are going!

I will photo them and load them up tomorrow to see if there us any interest.

Tony, I do not know if coffeechap has any left still but he had some illy espresso and Cappa cups which were a bargain!


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

Alright chaps, Ive been looking at this in depth since becoming a coffee nut - I love drinking double espressos but not too keen on using the two shot glasses (that came with the mc2) unless i'm dialing the grinder. I did use the le crusset mugs (3.5oz) for a short while although the whole experience for me involves seeing the coffee drop and the guinness effect through the shot glasses - the other bug bear is that i feel rushed to drink each shot before it cools down.....so recently ive acquired these

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bodum-UK-Pavina-double-walled/dp/B00076ZD0O/ref=sr_1_24?ie=UTF8&qid=1363119359&sr=8-24

They are delicate and appear to have a silicon plug that helps the cavity to equalize pressure - i used a glass this morning and i was pleasantly surprised!! my double espresso was smashing and stayed really hot for a good while allowing the creamy head to smear the inside surface as i drank....The reviews on Amazon complain of durability issues although i'll hand wash for now and see how it goes...Cheers


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I also have one of these bodies but the flavour just does not match up to d'ancap cups


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Londinium cups are also d'ancap and I too will vouch for them!


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Which cups would you recommend then? The d'ancaps? Maybe the notneutrals? Or maybe Daves illy's?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I love d'ancaps for singles & Not neutrals for doubles. Dont really use my Has Bean tulips anymore, might get rid for some more d'ancaps & N'Ns


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok chaps,

here are some photos of the odds and sods that I want rid of. They are all with plain white Illy saucers, none are boxed, and some, I simply cannot remember the name of, although I have tried to research them on the Illy website it is not very good! Glenn will probably move this over to the sales section.










One single espresso cup










3 espresso cups










3 espresso rufus willis 2005










1 of


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

2 of










3 of cappucino 6 ounce PS1 Collection










set of four cappucino 2001 I think PS1 Collection










2 of, slightly different design but very similar

There maybe more as I am lost now in a sea of cups! I want £10 per espresso and £12 per cappucino including saucers. As an estimate, p & p for 2 espressos will be £4 and a little bit more for the larger ones. I do not charge a premium for postage.

Offered on a first come first served basis.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice cups mate!


----------



## pilao (Feb 28, 2013)

I just love these ones







though I have no idea if they would impact the taste with their shape/material http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_325004028595_-1?CMP=AFC-AWIN-84548&awc=2194_1362042538_35a4f1b12a56adc0b8b9918ccbdb2dca


----------

